# Lone cichlid for 60 gallon



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is there any cichlids In the 6-10 inch range for a 60 gallon that would be able to go 6 columbian tetras 2 plecos and a catfish. I was hoping that a severum or something similar? Thanks


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oops forgot the dimensions are 48 16 18. There all in inches


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what kind of catfish? what kind of plecos? some plecos and cats get very big and would be to much alone for your tank. if u are looking for a 6" fish that would work, from a compatability standpoint, then i would say severum will work.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Striped raphel catfish and green phantom pleco and albino bristelnose. I have been told on another forum (monsterfishkeepers.com) that they'd be ok


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> what kind of catfish? what kind of plecos? some plecos and cats get very big and would be to much alone for your tank. if u are looking for a 6" fish that would work, from a compatability standpoint, then i would say severum will work.


Also don't Severums get 10 inches


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have greens, reds, and rocktiels. mine maxed out around 6-7. not to say that they cant get bigger, but mine didnt


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks. The Severums that I'm interested in are red shoulder or spotted severum. Could you give me some info on the severum cichlid. Btw thanks for all the help


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the red shoulders are slso known as roktiel (i believe), but based on my experience with them; the sevs are def much more docile than a lot of the other big south american cichlids. the ones that reach 10" are heros severus which are in the wild. usually the ones in stores are heros efasciatus which do not get quite as big. the are omnivours, but i have never had a sev go after another fish (even small) as long as fed properly. u can probably find a lot more info on them in the profiles section of the forum. i think most u could do in your tank is 1. u could do 2 if u get rid of cat and plecs. however, i would suggest a 75 or a 90 for more than 1. hope this helps


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> the red shoulders are slso known as roktiel (i believe), but based on my experience with them; the sevs are def much more docile than a lot of the other big south american cichlids. the ones that reach 10" are heros severus which are in the wild. usually the ones in stores are heros efasciatus which do not get quite as big. the are omnivours, but i have never had a sev go after another fish (even small) as long as fed properly. u can probably find a lot more info on them in the profiles section of the forum. i think most u could do in your tank is 1. u could do 2 if u get rid of cat and plecs. however, i would suggest a 75 or a 90 for more than 1. hope this helps


Very helpful, thank you. No I'd never put two in a 60 gallon with or without catfish and pleco, I'd only put two in a 80 gallon tank. Thank you sumthinfishy you have been such a big help, I really appreciate it


----------

